# Display problem - corruption, lines, video blinking



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been having some display problem with my computer since past few days.
Symptoms are:


Display freezes.
Monitor blinks or sometimes goes in standby mode. Pressing mouse or keyboard buttons doesn't help.
Display corruption.

*forums.techguy.org/attachments/153841d1248621800/corrupt-display.jpg

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/1127/rofltc7.png

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/bobbuilder/100_0321.jpg

I have tried cleaning my CPU fan, display card and motherboard fan.
But still nothing.
I have tried doing a fresh re-installation of display drivers.
Still nothing.
What could be the problem?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2010)

its a bad gpu, do u hv a graphics card or ON board display..??? its gone corrupt..


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a graphics card, AGP nVidia GeForce Fx-5200 T128 with 128 MB RAM.

The problem isn't always there.
Most of the time, screen remains normal.

And the screenshots are not of my computer.
But the conditions they're showing are quite similar on my computer.

I once also received a BSOD with no specific error message, but only this:
* 0x000000EA*
along with *nv4_disp*.

That's it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i see..  

well ,any how. ur card is  nearing a slow death.. so its gonna go dead after sum time.. simple as that..


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

Highly probable that the VGA is dying. Before that update to latest drivers, eject the VGA, and reseat it.


----------



## beelzebub360 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Do you use usb net setup from vodafone or sumthing lyk that[idea net setter??/ Photon+]??
They also some times cause this type of problems

*


----------

